# Feb 7 -9 Snow Forecasting (or) AlpineZone Summit Powder?



## Nick (Jan 31, 2014)

Let's hope! Some potential for midweek next week could set up nicely for the Summit!


----------



## Wavewheeler (Jan 31, 2014)

If it rains here at the beach and snows up north that would be awesome, though I'd like to see the snow line continue south into the Catskills!


----------



## bvibert (Jan 31, 2014)

Nick said:


> Let's hope! Some potential for midweek next week could set up nicely for the Summit!
> 
> View attachment 10700



:beer:


----------



## margarete32183 (Jan 31, 2014)

Looking forward to some powder! So far my method of chasing powder has led me to warm smelting days or an ice storm at Jay Peak!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 31, 2014)

I feel talking about this so early is going to jinx it. We should embargo any talk about snow next week ...


----------



## Bostonian (Jan 31, 2014)

I am going to work on my lawn mower on Sunday afternoon and prep it for spring.  In fact, I will break out all the spring and summer stuff since I know it isn't going to snow next week.  (see what I did there   )...


----------



## Wavewheeler (Jan 31, 2014)

I will wash my Jeep. It's sure to snow if I do that. Guaranteed. But of course we've been getting it here. Maybe I need to head north again and wash it.


----------



## WJenness (Jan 31, 2014)

Bostonian said:


> I am going to work on my lawn mower on Sunday afternoon and prep it for spring.  In fact, I will break out all the spring and summer stuff since I know it isn't going to snow next week.  (see what I did there   )...



Put the lawn furniture out.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 31, 2014)

Going to make an appointment to get the snow tires off.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 31, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> I feel talking about this so early is going to jinx it.  ...



I'm surprised someone's making a snow map 8/9 days out.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 31, 2014)

I've already moved my snow blower back into the garage and started summerizing it. I never use it anyway.   (this storm is looking REALLY good in the models right now)


----------



## Nick (Jan 31, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> I'm surprised someone's making a snow map 8/9 days out.



Its next Wed for that map so its 5 days out

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 31, 2014)

Nick said:


> Its next Wed for that map so its 5 days out
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk



Shhh!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 31, 2014)

Nick said:


> Its next Wed for that map so its 5 days out



OIC, I thought it was the "other" potential storm people are talking about.


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 31, 2014)

Love my wunderground app. It's telling me sugarloaf is getting between 7-12 for Wednesdays storm! It hasn't really been all winter though. Ha!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 31, 2014)

That map looks like it was drawn by a 12 yo girl


----------



## Nick (Jan 31, 2014)

It's those pros at TWC. 

What happened to Winnchill?


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 31, 2014)

Nick said:


> It's those pros at TWC.
> 
> What happened to Winnchill?



He got a new job.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 2, 2014)

Still a week out, but the storm is still there, and both the GFS and Canuck are coming in colder.  

For instance, for NJ now, instead of being about 80% rain and 20% snow, it's 100% snow, would be at least 10" if verified, maybe 7" or 9" for Catskills.   Canadian coming in colder and 100% snow now too.  Still in the "meaningless" realm given how far away it is, but the trend is promising.  We'd be in the jackpot zone if these models verify.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 2, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Still a week out, but the storm is still there, and both the GFS and Canuck are coming in colder.
> 
> For instance, for NJ now, instead of being about 80% rain and 20% snow, it's 100% snow, would be at least 10" if verified, maybe 7" or 9" for Catskills.   Canadian coming in colder and 100% snow now too.  Still in the "meaningless" realm given how far away it is, but the trend is promising.  We'd be in the jackpot zone if these models verify.


"We'd be in the jackpot zone" Meaning all of the east coast?


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm all for an AZ Summit powder streak, the curse be damned, change of date, change of luck. Last year did not suck, can't wait to see what the weenies at TWC call this one. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 2, 2014)

12z GFS has this storm coming more Monday into Tuesday. Potential seems greater for ski country than the midweek storm.  Revisit on Friday.... nice week coming up!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 2, 2014)

What the hell happened? lol.  Uhhhh...... hopefully the 00z improves.


----------



## Wavewheeler (Feb 2, 2014)

Unfortunately this Monday is a bust for NNE. But Wed and hopefully next weekend are still in play!


----------



## Tin (Feb 2, 2014)

Not looking good for Brackett Basin this year...


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 2, 2014)

Wavewheeler said:


> Unfortunately this Monday is a bust for NNE. But Wed and *hopefully next weekend are still in play!*



The 00z runs might be key to understand what's going on.  I have a feeling that's what's going on is that maybe buoys are now getting "real" data fed into the model and that's why the 12z GFS and Canadian both are so drastically different and much slower.  Just a guess though, would love to hear the thoughts of a professional met on this, because yesterday's runs compared to these 12z's couldnt be more different.


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 2, 2014)

Tin said:


> Not looking good for Brackett Basin this year...



Sugarloaf may do ok on Wednesday.   Storm could come back nw a bit.  4 inches yesterday and 6 on Wednesday won't open Brackett Basin though.  I will make for good skiing none the less.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## gladerider (Feb 2, 2014)

In

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Feb 2, 2014)

GFS is showing an absolute BOMB for Sunday night. A storm of biblical proportions. (Ok not really, but it's huge. Hopefully it'll speed up for you guys)


----------



## Tin (Feb 2, 2014)

Hope that is right for Sunday night, I'll sneak in an extra day at The Loaf or stop somewhere on the way home.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Feb 2, 2014)

Weak -NAO is modeled to show up with the 9th system. If the models stay the course (they won't) and a block shows up, my god...

The granddaddy of this winter may be incoming.


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 2, 2014)

Is it still coming the 9th?  I saw there were some changes in the timing on both the euro and gfs at 12z.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Richie_khan1991 (Feb 2, 2014)

Bring on the snow


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 2, 2014)

Supposedly the 00z GFS looks far more reasonable and quite good.  I dont have access yet and am going to bed, but I'm looking forward to taking a peek at this in the morning.


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 3, 2014)

This storm needs to be shelved for a few days.   Models are all over the place. It's to early to get too excited.  Enjoy Wednesday! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 3, 2014)

catsup948 said:


> Enjoy Wednesday!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk



Which seems to be trending southward again... :uzi:


----------



## Tin (Feb 3, 2014)

Don't know about powder, but it is looking to be very cold.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 3, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> Which seems to be trending southward again... :uzi:


I'll add a :angry::angry::uzi::uzi: and a :roll::???:


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 3, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> Which* seems to be trending southward again*... :uzi:



That's not true.  Dont know where you heard that, but the 00z didnt move south, certainly not substantially anyway.   

Catskills and Berks are still in the jackpot zone according to the models. Not that that necessarily means anything (SEE: Today).


*GFS*







*Canuck*






*NAM*


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 3, 2014)

Well the jackpot zone the other day was further north per GFS. It had slid south somewhat and that is what they were actually saying on the weather this AM. For NH they said the highest amounts were going to be the southwest (Keene/Monadnock region) with lesser amounts the farther north you go.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 3, 2014)

I take this all back I had the wrong storm - I was talking the one for Wednesday then noticed this thread was for the weekend. Although the maps BG posted were for Wednesday.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 3, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> I take this all back I had the wrong storm - *I was talking the one for Wednesday *then noticed this thread was for the weekend. *Although the maps BG posted were for Wednesday*.



Yeah, I'm taking these snows 1 at a time.   The Wednesday event was never looking like a northern Vermont or way far north deal etc...., so whoever was pimping that was likely a hype-ster.  Southern Vermont should do WELL though.  

And hey, you never know.  As I mentioned a few posts ago, the models were 100 MILES WRONG on today's storm.  That's significant to say the least.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 3, 2014)

This isnt a prediction, but a post from a Met who thinks the 12z GFS today finally "makes sense" in terms of the physics at play and the result (i.e. track seems logical, heavy snowfall but not 1000 year apocalypse storm).   

This would be awesome for ski country, particularly Cats, Poconos, Berks, and s.VT.  This ski season is starting to look great, and that's an understatement!


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 3, 2014)

Speed is a concern for the storm.  If no blocking occurs this will spin up the coast pretty quickly.  It is a massive storm though.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 3, 2014)

*12Z Euro *

CLOBBERS all of NJ, Poconos, Catskills, Berks, Massachusetts, and Southeast New Hampshire with BIG SNOWS.

Models seem to be latching onto somewhat of an agreement now, but this far out much could still change.  This has great potential for the Catskills though.

EDIT:  And for Scotty, verbatim Euro snowmap puts about 10 inches on Platty, but that doesn't consider elevation etc.... so upside to that for sure.


----------



## Euler (Feb 3, 2014)

@BG:  I've been lurking on AmericanWX lately and see the term "VERBATIM" used frequently.  What does it mean in terms of looking at model maps?





BenedictGomez said:


> *12Z Euro *
> 
> CLOBBERS all of NJ, Poconos, Catskills, Berks, Massachusetts, and Southeast New Hampshire with BIG SNOWS.
> 
> ...


----------



## gladerider (Feb 3, 2014)

BG, please tell me you made a mistake by not including SVT and NVT...
heading up to jay peak on thursday next week....


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 3, 2014)

Euler said:


> @BG:  I've been lurking on AmericanWX lately and see the term "VERBATIM" used frequently.  *What does it mean in terms of looking at model maps?*



It means, "taken exactly" (in other words, if exactly what the model shows were to happen in real life).



gladerider said:


> BG, please tell me you made a mistake by not including SVT and NVT...
> heading up to jay peak on thursday next week....



It will snow some inches n.VT too for sure, just not the major "exciting" snows others will get to the south.  The 12z GFS gets decent snow into southern VT, the 12z Euro nimbly dances around s.VT.   Again, SIX days out, there could be miles upon miles of change yet, though it is interesting (IMO) that there's so much agreement already.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 3, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Yeah, I'm taking these snows 1 at a time.   The Wednesday event was never looking like a northern Vermont or way far north deal etc...., so whoever was pimping that was likely a hype-ster.  Southern Vermont should do WELL though.
> 
> And hey, you never know.  As I mentioned a few posts ago, the models were 100 MILES WRONG on today's storm.  That's significant to say the least.



Well I have seen this on the NOAA site a few times over the last few runs:

.LONG TERM /WEDNESDAY THROUGH MONDAY/...
MODELS CONTINUE TO DIVERGE SOMEWHAT AS TO THE EXACT TRACK OF OUR
NEXT SYSTEM ON WEDNESDAY. IN GENERAL...12Z MODEL SUITE WAS
*SLIGHTLY FURTHER SOUTH* WITH THE TRACK OF THE SURFACE


----------



## Wavewheeler (Feb 3, 2014)

*this is what i want to see..if it trends more north, even better!:*



benedictgomez said:


> this isnt a prediction, but a post from a met who thinks the 12z gfs today finally "makes sense" in terms of the physics at play and the result (i.e. Track seems logical, heavy snowfall but not 1000 year apocalypse storm).
> 
> This would be awesome for ski country, particularly cats, poconos, berks, and s.vt.  This ski season is starting to look great, and that's an understatement!


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Feb 3, 2014)

GFS comes north


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 3, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> GFS comes north



It's the off-run though.   I'd like to wait and see the 00z to see if it's real or not.  That slightly different track makes a WORLD of difference though, that's pretty much the optimal path for ALL of ski country, from West Virginia to Poconos to Cats to Vt to Maine would all score if that path verified.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Feb 3, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> It's the off-run though.   I'd like to wait and see the 00z to see if it's real or not.  That slightly different track makes a WORLD of difference though, that's pretty much the optimal path for ALL of ski country, from West Virginia to Poconos to Cats to Vt to Maine would all score if that path verified.



I'm hoping it comes true. That storm is an absolute beast that spreads the wealth for both SNE and NNE.


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 3, 2014)

Bring this inside the benchmark and over the cape.  Interior New England crush job!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## rocojerry (Feb 3, 2014)

NOAA forecast   perhaps Mondays a sicker sick day than Friday?  You could always catch the bad cold and be out Friday and Monday too....


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Feb 3, 2014)

catsup948 said:


> Bring this inside the benchmark and over the cape.  Interior New England crush job!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk



It's inside the benchmark as of now. Continue this trend and we'll be over the canal (hopefully)


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 3, 2014)

The VooDoo lady called and said pack your stuff, a bomb will be going off on sat/sun.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 3, 2014)

00z GFS is dramatically different than any other recent GFS. 

 Basically skyrockets north, is *way* warmer......so warm even the Catskills would be part rain for a bit, and is a massive snowstorm for most of New England. 

My guess?   I bet the GFS is basically doing the GFS thing right now.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Feb 3, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> 00z GFS is dramatically different than any other recent GFS.
> 
> Basically skyrockets north, is *way* warmer......so warm even the Catskills would be part rain for a bit, and is a massive snowstorm for most of New England.
> 
> My guess?   I bet the GFS is basically doing the GFS thing right now.



Total bomb. The thing drops 20mb in 12 hours!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 3, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> Total bomb. The thing drops 20mb in 12 hours!



10 to 1 odds the GFS is an island.  This is about the timeframe when it does something completely goofy.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Feb 3, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> 10 to 1 odds the GFS is an island.  This is about the timeframe when it does something completely goofy.



Oh totally. Just another run, another solution. This won't be the last weird run.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Feb 4, 2014)

New GFS. This is a porno


----------



## Tin (Feb 4, 2014)

So happy I saved up all that sick time...


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 4, 2014)

What are the early thoughts on when the Sunday/Monday storm might hit? Early enough in the day on Sunday so we can enjoy it at the Loaf or late in the day after the lifts close to make the long ride home a nightmare?!


----------



## Tin (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm calling about staying up there Sunday night because I want to avoid that ride home from hell...and might stay Monday as well lol


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 4, 2014)

I think SL will extend the prevailing rate on either end (Thursday or Sunday nights)...if you can take Monday off its a no brainer for effectively $69 ski/stay! Wish we could but in laws watching our son are already doing us a huge favor letting us get away this wknd!


----------



## Rowsdower (Feb 4, 2014)

Tin said:


> View attachment 10806
> 
> 
> So happy I saved up all that sick time...



I thought this, and then scrolled down. Thanks for the pre-work lol.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 4, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> New GFS. This is a porno
> 
> View attachment 10805



Bown-chicka-baw-baw    Too bad it won't actually happen :???:


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 4, 2014)

What's up with the Euro on this storm? Looks like it sends it out to sea off of North Carolina :???:


----------



## fbrissette (Feb 4, 2014)

from_the_NEK said:


> Bown-chicka-baw-baw    Too bad it won't actually happen :???:



Let us dream in the mean time !


----------



## Puck it (Feb 4, 2014)

from_the_NEK said:


> Bown-chicka-baw-baw  Too bad it won't actually happen :???:




It is Brown Chicken Black Cow!!!! Get it right!!!


----------



## moguler6 (Feb 4, 2014)

from_the_NEK said:


> Bown-chicka-baw-baw    Too bad it won't actually happen :???:



It could.  That's the 16 day cumulative snowfall total.  This includes tomorrows storm, the monday storm, and the Valentine's day storm.  Three 10-12 inch storms is not unheard of.


----------



## WJenness (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm <this> close to submitting a time off request for all of next week...


----------



## billski (Feb 4, 2014)

Models remain far apart; it appears to be pooping out.


----------



## billski (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Puck it (Feb 4, 2014)

billski said:


> View attachment 10811



MS Paint chart again and we are suppose to trust the health web site!!!!!  

I had to.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 4, 2014)

I took Monday off...I'm sure they will let me stay another night.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 4, 2014)

JimG. said:


> I took Monday off...I'm sure they will let me stay another night.



If I didn't have to pick my kids up Sunday afternoon I'd totally stay another day. Just hoping this somehow moves up to a Saturday night event.


----------



## billski (Feb 4, 2014)

[h=5]Northeast Weather
[/h]I  am currently mounting the potential for a major east coast snowstorm  late this week as an area of low pressure develops along the northern  gulf of mexico and moves northwestward, and rapidly intensifying.  Potential exists for 6"+ of snow along a large portion of the region  extending from Washington, D.C. through Boston, MA. While the details  concerning this potential system largely remain uncertain, I would like  to note the increasing potential for a massive winter storm this Sunday  into Monday. Stay tuned for more information!
 - Sam Ebby of Northeast Weather


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 4, 2014)

This goes back to the irresponsible model sharing discussion.

I don't know where they hear it, but I've had multiple people in my office come up to me and say they heard 30"+ for Sun here in Jersey.  They were talking like it was a forecast.  Goes to show you that no matter how many disclaimers and warnings you put up, what people interpret is completely different than what you say.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 4, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> This goes back to the irresponsible model sharing discussion.
> 
> I don't know where they hear it, but I've had multiple people in my office come up to me and say they heard 30"+ for Sun here in Jersey.



Same.  I was at a Superbowl party and several people "heard" about a 2-foot storm.  

What it shows me is how fast information can flow via social media, even if it's a lie.


----------



## dlague (Feb 4, 2014)

Just read:

The Sunday to Monday storm could be the strongest of the winter, if it develops to its full potential. There is a chance the storm will pull cold air down at the last minute, resulting in all snow over southern New England as well.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 4, 2014)

Havent seen any models, but hearing chatter that hopes and dreams for this storm are apparently not going in the right direction?     Sad face.  

Still time for an about face....fingers crossed.


----------



## Tin (Feb 4, 2014)

Looking much warmer for SNE for Sunday (some of the Berkshires could be above freezing) and more of a Sunday night to midday Monday.


----------



## Nick (Feb 4, 2014)

I feel like I'm a ping pong ball in this thread. 

Literally two posts, 20 minutes apart: 



> Sunday to Monday storm could be the strongest of the winter





> hopes and dreams for this storm are apparently not going in the right direction



Which is it!!!


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 4, 2014)

Nick said:


> Which is it!!!



Too far out right now to say is what it is ...


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 4, 2014)

Nick said:


> *Which is it!!!*



It's not good.

Whoever is thinking this storm still looks awesome, is looking at the operational run, and not the ensembles.  Hopefully it changes back.


----------



## skiberg (Feb 4, 2014)

If its a coastal storm, which I believe it is, and its trending warmer, doesn't this usually mean the storm is hugging the coast more and if this is so, doesn't this mean jackpot?


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 4, 2014)

The EURO model doesn't like this storm at all.  The Noontime run still has it exiting off of N Carolina with some throwback into NE from the northern edge of the system.


----------



## skiberg (Feb 4, 2014)

So that means no Rain all snow, but only a few inches.


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 4, 2014)

Interesting Weather.com put this in their article about the weekend storm.



> As a general rule of thumb, be wary of any specificforecast graphic or article with explicit snow/ice totals beyond two or three days from anywebsite – including social media sites like Facebook, Google+ or Twitter – or TV broadcast.
> Graphics like these are increasingly available on the internet, but they can be a source of misinformation, such as we've seen late last week regarding a potential storm late this week. Let's explain why this is often the case.


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 4, 2014)

This is so far away.  I'm still sticking with a cape cod track for this!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 4, 2014)

It's still 5 days out.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 4, 2014)

catsup948 said:


> It's still 5 days out.



Correct.  A long way to go, but the point is it's universally weakening regardless of which model you favor.  Plenty of time to change.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 4, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Correct.  A long way to go, but the point is it's universally weakening regardless of which model you favor.  Plenty of time to change.  Fingers crossed.



I understand the point.  I'm just staying positive.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Wavewheeler (Feb 4, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> This goes back to the irresponsible model sharing discussion.
> 
> I don't know where they hear it, but I've had multiple people in my office come up to me and say they heard 30"+ for Sun here in Jersey.  They were talking like it was a forecast.  Goes to show you that no matter how many disclaimers and warnings you put up, what people interpret is completely different than what you say.



Agreed!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 5, 2014)

This is interesting.  A little hype, but interesting nonetheless.  Bastardi is big-time into weather analogues, often favoring them at least as much as models, and he noted this tonight.

Top is 00z GFS, bottom is blizzard of 1982.


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 5, 2014)

*Henry Margusity* ‏@*HenryMargusity* 8 mins Watch how the storm comes back on the models for Sunday. And that's not the last of this winter nonsense, a lot more storm to go!


----------



## skiberg (Feb 5, 2014)

What's a weather analog


----------



## fbrissette (Feb 5, 2014)

skiberg said:


> What's a weather analog



It's a case from the historical past where atmospheric conditions (as defined by several spatialized variables such as wind speed, specific humidity, pressure, temps etc) were very similar to current conditions.  

The closer the analogue, the closest you can expect the present outcome to match the outcome of the historical period (analogue).

However, as with numerical models, lack of actual observations of atmospheric conditions coupled with the chaotic nature of the climate system renders long-term forecasting (>5 days) very suspect.


----------



## skiberg (Feb 5, 2014)

Ok, makes sense. Basically its something we all do when we talk about weather. Sort of like a more sophisticated Famers Almanac. I think you may draw a correlation and it may be predictive. Combine that with the computer modeling and you can draw a reasonable forecast.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Feb 5, 2014)

GFS is a step back in the right direction. Moderate snowfall for New England (3-6/4-8 inches)


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 5, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> GFS is a step back in the right direction. Moderate snowfall for New England (3-6/4-8 inches)



Canadian model is out too. 

  Has a snowstorm down in the Carolinas, Virginia, maybe Delmarva etc... and then out to sea.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 5, 2014)

12z Euro has middling snowstorm for northeast


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 5, 2014)

Models are all over the place day to day. Kind of like they say about your 401k. Don't continuously stare at it or you'll drive yourself crazy.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 5, 2014)

Here's a great depiction of why the Sunday/Monday storm doesnt look like a big deal at the moment, it's not phasing.  The timing isnt right.  Like two ships passing in the night instead of linking up.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 5, 2014)

Snow Sunday morning please.


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 5, 2014)

This might be a late bloomer.  I'd take even a smaller event after today's foot.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wavewheeler (Feb 5, 2014)

If we get another useless coastal POS storm and NOTHING up north I'm going to throw myself off a cliff. 

But first I'm heading out to enjoy what fell last night and today.  I'll worry about Sunday on Saturday.


----------



## abc (Feb 5, 2014)

Wavewheeler said:


> If we get another useless coastal POS storm and NOTHING up north I'm going to throw myself off a cliff.
> 
> But first I'm heading out to enjoy what fell last night and today.  I'll worry about Sunday on Saturday.


With what had fallen, you'll have a nice soft landing off the cliff!


----------



## Wavewheeler (Feb 5, 2014)

abc said:


> With what had fallen, you'll have a nice soft landing off the cliff!



Depends on where the cliff is...down here we got nothing but rain and ice and what was snow is frozen slush...

So I'll have to make an excuse to drive north again..


----------



## Tin (Feb 6, 2014)

Sunday is looking.like a 2-4" SNE deal right now. But Wednesday looks interesting.


----------

